# One year old boy vizsla - agression



## Fenix3000 (Mar 31, 2013)

Dear all,

my girlfriend and I are raising a boy vizsla. We're doing fine - he's a sweetheart who listens to (almost) every command. But there's an exception - when he unexpectedly meets a strange face, for instance a guest at our home or a neighbour in a corridor, he starts being aggressive (i. e. he starts barking and jumping towards the person). Does anyone know how to prevent this kind of behaviour? 


Best,
Fenix


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Really tough to know without seeing it. Jumping up is not an aggressive behaviour. It is from excitement. So not sure if u are seeing aggression.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Again, without physically witnessing it, it is hard to determine. However to me, it sounds more like a combination of excitement and uncertainty. Astro manifests similar behaviour if he is uncertain of someone or something. Just slow down the intro, don't make a big deal of it and what's the bet he will chill out soon enough and be all over them with waggy tail, kisses n cuddles. 

If it truly were aggression, I think you would have people with holes in them............


----------



## Fenix3000 (Mar 31, 2013)

No, he seems pretty aggressive and, if the person tries to pet him, he also tries to bite (we never allow the dog near the person for the bite to actually hit the target, of course). It doesn't seem as particularly serious biting, but it's still a problem that could potentially get very serious. If he is off the leash, he's better and he only smells the person, but he still seems nervous and even afraid. It's especially frustrating because we have managed to get rid of other behaviour problems.


----------



## purple_falafel (Oct 15, 2012)

I know not everyone is a fan, but i Love Cesar Milan. I would say a lot of episodes of The Dog Whisperer deal with dogs that are aggressive at the front door. You could really watch any of the episodes, but Season 4 Episode 34 comes to mind with him training a french bulldog that had this type of behaviour. See what you think!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

If he's better off leash than on I think you're getting too stressed out, it's transmitting to him, and you need to remember to stay calm. To accomplish staying calm may take practice in the situation. Teach heel. Keep him in heel NOT on the same side as the passerby. Keep yourself between. Left your knees high if you to block more. And just keep walking. Don't stop for a confrontation if your dog isn't calm. If calm enough to stop make him sit while you greet the person and keep him on your opposite side. 

With the front door you personally I keep mine in the crate if its a quick thing. If someone is coming to visit they still might get in the crate. Once calm they can come out on a leash (as our female is very jumpy). Leash can be removed once they're calmer. Don't let visitors approach your dog if your dog snaps.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He is at a age where some go through a fear stage and others get protective.
You can probably get better advice but with mine I just keep walking. I will tap the lead to get their attention back to me, but other wise act like nothing else is going on, and continue on my path.
I run mine where there are joggers, horseback and bike riders. For people and horses that are unsure of the dogs, I put then on sit until they pass.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

You may want to enlist the help of a professional dog trainer to help work through these issues. I'd look for someone who really focuses on positive training techniques. They may be able to identify and correct some things you and your girlfriend are doing that you may not realize. 

As a side note, one technique that horse whispers use to approach nervous/skittish animals is as follows. They approach the animal from afar. As soon as the animal reacts, they make a sound and turn away. They continue to work closer and closer like this, always turning and walking away when the animal reacts. This technique makes the animal think it has the "power" so that any time it is uncomfortable, the unwanted pest will go away. Pretty soon the trainer is right next to the horse/llama/critter and it's not running away or overly nervous. This technique may take a little adapting and a few "strangers" but it may help with introductions.
For example, go to a neutral site such as a park and practice. (some dogs have a stronger desire to "protect" their den/home) Have the person approaching turn around immediately once your boy starts reacting negatively. Reset and try again. Once they are close and comfortable, treat profusely. Then eventually you can transition to trying it at home. Brief people before they come over that if the dog reacts for them to turn around and walk away.


----------



## Crimson Roll Tide (Sep 8, 2012)

Your dog is probably shy and fearful of strangers and the pressure of the leash creates what is called "leash reactivity". Make sure to keep him always under threshold by avoiding those triggers.... Google "kilo pup" and leash reactivity or fearful aggressive. For now it is your responsibility to keep the dog feeling safe and allow your dog to approach a stranger on his terms.. Be warned it can get worse... but it is solvable.


----------



## Crimson Roll Tide (Sep 8, 2012)

Also google, urban dogs, study of leash reactivity the study of Brandy and Nancy that has a long (10 min) of training session with a leash reactive dog.... Good luck... IT WORKS.... Do not yank the leash as it does not make the emotional side of the dog better.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: One year old boy vizsla - agression*



purple_falafel said:


> I know not everyone is a fan, but i Love Cesar Milan. I would say a lot of episodes of The Dog Whisperer deal with dogs that are aggressive at the front door. You could really watch any of the episodes, but Season 4 Episode 34 comes to mind with him training a french bulldog that had this type of behaviour. See what you think!


I second this. Some may feel that he is a little hokey, but the man knows what he's talking about. I learned a lot from watching his show and reading his books. It totally transformed the way I communicate and handle dogs for the better. I have been able to correct alot of the issues we had and learned that I wasn't handling the pup properly. It's not the dogs fault, its our fault for not properly guiding your pup.


----------



## Fenix3000 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you all! We have decided to go through a few more sessions with a professional trainer and also try to practice such situations as often as possible. We hope we will get better.


----------



## kingle (Feb 7, 2013)

Train him to wear a muzzle or gentle leader when you take him out in public. That will reduce your anxiety and his but make sure you traim him correctly or he'll hate it. It is hard to say what is causing it but I'd guess fear aggression. Was he properly socialized as a puppy? What socialization did he receive and what age did he get it? I'd definitely see a trainer but please find one who does positive re-enforcement and knows the breed. Until then teach him to sit when people are near and to focus on you -- use the "watch me" command and reward him for doing so.


----------

